# Escada summer fragrance 2009!!



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the summer fragrances by Escada!! I just found the new one on Nordstrom.com:

Escada 'Ocean Lounge' Eau de Toilette (Nordstrom Exclusive) - Women's Fragrance - Nordstrom

It will be released in Germany in February 2009. I can't wait!!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 25, 2008)

Yay, thanks for sharing! Escada's summer fragrances are some of the very few non-BPAL scents I ever wear.


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 26, 2008)

That sounds positively delicious! And the bottle is so pretty.

I should really buy Moon Sparkle soon...


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, get Moon Sparkle as long as it is available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I agree, the new bottle is gorgeous.


----------



## Zeastlake (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Moon Sparkle too... do any of you that have it though, think it doesn't last very long? 

I still love the scent though....


----------



## kittykit (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I LOVE Escada's summer fragrance.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zeastlake* 

 
_I love Moon Sparkle too... do any of you that have it though, think it doesn't last very long? 

I still love the scent though.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, they don't last that long. But if you spray them on your clothes it works fine


----------



## User93 (Oct 27, 2008)

Susanne! Why did you show me thiiiis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to finish all my perfumes and stick to 1-2 classic ones, and getting rid of escada summer perfumes was one of the plans! I had 2 bottles of summer heat, and a rockin rio (which was fake and sucked..). I didnt buy Moon Sparcle! But oooh I want this so much now. I'm a total ucker for names. Just listen... "Pacific paradise"... "Tropical punch"..."Rockin Rio"..."Sunset heat"... and now m-m-m-m.. "Ocean Lounge". That should be forbidden for Escada to profit on people's dreams of holidays!!!!!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Oct 28, 2008)

woohoo! i get the summer LE's every year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm excited to buy this one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiss (Dec 28, 2008)

I smelled this at sears the other day. It smelled pleasant but I can't decide whether I would want to buy it or not. My boyfriend said it smelled like a flowershop but I thought it was more very fruity sweet. Being a perfume whore, I am sure Ill end up getting it.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I smelled this at sears the other day. It smelled pleasant but I can't decide whether I would want to buy it or not. My boyfriend said it smelled like a flowershop but I thought it was more very fruity sweet. Being a perfume whore, I am sure Ill end up getting it._

 
Oh, I am excited to smell it the first time


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 28, 2008)

I love escada fragrance. This one was good but it was a little different. It seemd to be less fruity than they usually are. I probably won't end up getting it due to the price, but I would like to have it


----------



## user79 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll check it out


----------



## rachaelt98 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just finally ran out of Island Escape (can't remember how many summers ago it was from).


----------



## Cinci (Jan 6, 2009)

Ocean Lounge is nice..  Although I wish they would go bck to the old style bottles! But you are right, it doesn't last that long.. My usual perfume is Island Kiss..  I bought 5 botlles of it lol..  I have no problems with the Island Kiss dissapearing quickly..   Rockin Rio I didn't find wore off as quick either...but i did notice that with my moon sparkle, and with the sunset heat...


----------



## rachaelt98 (Jan 7, 2009)

I had meant to say Island Kiss, but it was before my first energy drink of the morning! lol When I realized my mistake, I couldn't see my post to change it.


----------



## thegreatsmeller (Jan 17, 2009)

Good morning. I work in a perfume warehouse. Last week obtained the Ocean Lounge fragrance.Not as good as Moon Sparkle.


----------



## bellalune (Jan 21, 2009)

Ooh...I've gotten this every year since Sexy Graffiti and I usually buy two bottles of each. What an unhealthy obsession but I love these so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did smell Ocean Lounge recently at Sephora and it did smell a little different than they normally smell but I will buy it anyway. I would say it was also a little stronger than usual since I sprayed one spritz and still smelled it at the end of the day. It smells VERY sweet this year. 

I usually wait until the department stores put the Mother's day pakages up for sale. They are such great deals! Last year I got the large bottle, Lotion and Shower Gel in Moon Sparkle ( With a TOTE) for $70!! Usually that's the price of the large bottle alone.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

i smelled it, i wish it were more fruity like the former ones


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 23, 2009)

MmmM... i love Escada fragrance. so fruity and fresh. 

I'm still working on my Island Kiss (which im in love with, it smells so yummy). I only have about half the bottle left. 


This new one sounds good!

*Top notes: lychee and plum, pear nectar accord, strawberry meringue accord. Middle notes: 'violet petal sorbet' scent, mimosa blossom, jasmine. Base notes: ambery notes, sheer vanilla, teakwood scent.*


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






I am a huge fan of the summer fragrances by Escada!! I just found the new one on Nordstrom.com:

Escada 'Ocean Lounge' Eau de Toilette (Nordstrom Exclusive) - Women's Fragrance - Nordstrom

It will be released in Germany in February 2009. I can't wait!!_

 
Thank you so much for finding this information, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's my other Addiction: The Escada Summer Fragrances, beside my MAC Addiction of course... I have to have Ocean Lounge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My lovely collection:*




I love every single of them, but my all time favorite is Ibiza Hippie


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooh, someone mentioned sexy graffiti a few posts ago. I only had it as a sample but I LOVED that one! i dont know what it was, but it mixed well with my chemistry or something, it smelled so good!

wonder if i can still get my hands on it..


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you so much for finding this information, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's my other Addiction: The Escada Summer Fragrances, beside my MAC Addiction of course... I have to have Ocean Lounge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My lovely collection:*




I love every single of them, but my all time favorite is Ibiza Hippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 






 Mine is Ibiza Hippie as well


----------



## bellalune (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Ooh, someone mentioned sexy graffiti a few posts ago. I only had it as a sample but I LOVED that one! i dont know what it was, but it mixed well with my chemistry or something, it smelled so good!

wonder if i can still get my hands on it.._

 
 Was it me who mentioned it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, wasn't that one so great. That's the one that kicked off my obsession with these. This one one also worked really well with my body chem as well. 

Ohhhh....but good luck finding one at this point (fingers crossed). It would probably go for an arm and a leg. I still have my large bottle and I am SOOOOO STINGY with how much I use from it. so sad.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 21, 2009)

I smelt this today! It is very sweet and fun. I don't know to get this or Moon Sparkle.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2009)

I am still waiting to get it here


----------



## celestia (Feb 21, 2009)

I hated the old bottles! I had sunset heat and lovedddddd the mango scent. I should really have tried Moon Sparkle when I had the chance... I'm not even sure if it's still around. I guess I should go sniff department store perfume just to see if Ocean Lounge is something I dont want to miss. 

Thanks ;D


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you so much for finding this information, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's my other Addiction: The Escada Summer Fragrances, beside my MAC Addiction of course... I have to have Ocean Lounge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My lovely collection:*




I love every single of them, but my all time favorite is Ibiza Hippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
is there anyway you can please label these? i used to love the second one to the left but forget which one it is! i never bought it and i was trying to see if i could maybe find it online somewhere.. (i think it was that one it came out around summer 2004?)


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_*My lovely collection:*




I love every single of them, but my all time favorite is Ibiza Hippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_is there anyway you can please label these? i used to love the second one to the left but forget which one it is! i never bought it and i was trying to see if i could maybe find it online somewhere.. (i think it was that one it came out around summer 2004?)_

 
Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. Ibiza Hippie
2. Island Kiss
3. Rockin Rio
4. Pacific Paradise
5. Sunset Heat
6. Moons Sparkle


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ from left to right


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## cecilia.85 (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to love Escada's summer fragrances and bought them every year. However the last couple of years I haven't been very fond of them. 

But anyway to my question, does anyone know a list of all the summer fragrances that have been released, since I no longer remember what my favorites where called. I know I stumbled upon a list once, but I have no idea where.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1993 Chiffon Sorbet
1994 Un été en Provence
1995 Ocean Blue
1996 Jardin de Soleil
1997 Que Viva Escada
1998 Sunny Frutti
1999 Loving Bouquet
2000 Lily Chic
2001 Tropical Punch
2002 Sexa Graffiti
2003 Ibiza Hippie
2004 Island Kiss
2005 Rockin' Rio
2006 Pacific Paradise
2007 Sunset Heat
2008 Moon Sparkle
2009 Ocean Lounge


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 9, 2009)

island kiss was my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i smelled the new one again at utla and i must say it is growing on me..


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

My fave is still Ibiza Hippie


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My fave is still Ibiza Hippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 That's mine as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the smell of Strawberrys in it


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 9, 2009)

I recently bought a bottle of Miss Dior Cherie and it smells of strawberrys too. I like it. I've never tried Ibiza Hippie before. Are they similar? I have decided not to get Ocean Lounge.


----------



## cecilia.85 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1993 Chiffon Sorbet
1994 Un été en Provence
1995 Ocean Blue
1996 Jardin de Soleil
1997 Que Viva Escada
1998 Sunny Frutti
1999 Loving Bouquet
2000 Lily Chic
2001 Tropical Punch
2002 Sexa Graffiti
2003 Ibiza Hippie
2004 Island Kiss
2005 Rockin' Rio
2006 Pacific Paradise
2007 Sunset Heat
2008 Moon Sparkle
2009 Ocean Lounge




_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My faves were sexy graffiti and ibiza hippie. I wish there were some way to get hold of them that did not include paying ridiculous prices on ebay.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I recently bought a bottle of Miss Dior Cherie and it smells of strawberrys too. I like it. I've never tried Ibiza Hippie before. Are they similar? I have decided not to get Ocean Lounge._

 
I have not tried Miss Dior Cherie yet. But I will and will let you know if they are similar!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 12, 2009)

oooh i really like the new one (but i love sweet scents)
ocean smells like candy floss and is super sweet and super girly
so why is it called ocean?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2009)

Ocean Lounge


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 12, 2009)

that's what throws me off about it, it's not as fruity/tropical as i would like it to be.. i like sweet scents but more so in the winter time.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 7, 2009)

I've just recently tried Ocean Lounge and I absolutely adore it.
Smells like strawberries to me, it's something I'll be buying as soon as there's another sale day at work.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 8, 2009)

i have Ocean Lounge, it does smell fruity to me, like pineapple, LOVE IT! i've had the last 4 and my fave was Pacific Paradise, but i haven't tried any of the previous ones...


----------



## Patricia (Apr 8, 2009)

i really miss the old bottles though...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss them, too


----------



## LoveMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got the ocean lounge, and it smells so sweet and feminine!  Makes me feel young lol


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

I really love the new fragrance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get summer here, wearing yellow e/s, pink l/g and my Escada Summer fragrance


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I really love the new fragrance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get summer here, wearing yellow e/s, pink l/g and my Escada Summer fragrance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sound great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But do you really need Summer for doing that?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Sound great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But do you really need Summer for doing that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

So far I love all the Escada scent's that I have smelled. I did have Pacific Paradise but found it to be just a tad bit too too sweet. I easily over did it and it was just too strong for me. But generally I like scents that are more on the sweet side. I tend to just wear the same perfumes all year round. I don't change into this different perfume once summer or spring hits. That would get too expensive lol. 

But I can't wait to smell this new one though!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 9, 2009)

today i wore Ocean Lounge again and paid a bit more attention to the smell and you guys are right, i did notice a scent of strawberries in the beginning that i hadn't identified before and then it kinda smelt more of pineapple, LOVE IT!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought this yesterday without even smelling it first - that's the level of faith I have in these fragrances. And it didn't disappoint! It smells delicious, and I like how sweet it is, really. I'm a sucker for sweet scents.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2009)

I've always thought they were really sweet and seemed perfect for vacation or going out to a hot night club. However, I have so many perfumes I didn't buy any... alas I seem to have "inherited" a gift set. My grandmother hoards perfume like crazy, especially any Escada scent so she just bought a few on whim without even smelling them and she got them home realized they were too sweet for her so she gave them to me.

So far, I've tried on two and they're both like different subtleties of each other (to me)... especially with my chemistry they just turn into sweetness... as if I slipped in the fruit section of my store and then for kicks an employee poured a little sugar on me.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

I have pacific paradise, my sister recently gave me her old bottle - and it was almost full! i am in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had island kiss and rockin rio in the past but they are long gone. 
but the one thing i cannot get by is how the scent just does not last. it is almost like a very over-priced victoria secret body spray - it smells awesome than it's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am considering the new one, i just seem to prefer the older ones better (since the bottle of pacific paradise is almost full still, i might just stick with that, i cannot believe she was holding out on me all these years!!!)


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

i am seriously considering getting Pacific Paradise again if i can find it, i just loved it so much!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 26, 2009)

my favorite is rockin rio


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2009)

i lovve rockin rio, island kiss might have been my fave but i am really into pacific paradise.. i do not like the new one as much as those


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

i saw some of the older ones at wal mart.. i think they had island kiss, and i think i just might buy it. i keep trying to like this year's one but i just cannot get into it!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i saw some of the older ones at wal mart.. i think they had island kiss, and i think i just might buy it. i keep trying to like this year's one but i just cannot get into it!_

 
I love the smell of Strawberries this year! And Island Kiss smells good as well. Two of my faves I would say


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

my favorite one were sexy graffiti and tropical punch. i had those as well as pacific paradise and sunset heat, but then i had to stop buying them as an addiction to MAC took precedence. i'd do anything to get tropical punch again, but it's pretty rare these days...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 23, 2009)

i just wanted to share that my beloved pacific paradise was left in my overnight bag too long and leaked a bunch out when i opened it. i was really devastated and know only you girls would understand :'(


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 23, 2009)

^^Oh noooo!!! I am sorry, hun


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i just wanted to share that my beloved pacific paradise was left in my overnight bag too long and leaked a bunch out when i opened it. i was really devastated and know only you girls would understand :'(_


----------



## Cinci (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a few of Escada summer fragrances...  Island Kiss, Rockin Rio, Moonsparkle and Ocean Lounge...   I passed on Pacific Paradise and am kicking myself for it...  My favourite is defiantely the Island Kiss..   I bought 4 bottles of it, and im starting to get low, so i am back on the lookout for it...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

the more i smell ocean longue, the more i love it. i find myself sniffing it at stores lol. i kinda wish i bought when i had the money, to be honest. i really love escada, it just screams summer time to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and even though it is a bit late in the season i might treat myself when I can, the only thing really holding me back is the staying power (or rather, lack of)


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 24, 2010)

I just bought Ocean Lounge without smelling it at Nordstrom Rack. It is so worth waiting for it to go there, it is so much cheaper! I trust Escada scents enough to buy them without smelling them; and I am SUPER picky with my scents. I think that I still like Moon Sparkle better, but this scent smells really flirty and fun!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, I've always been a fan of Escada perfumes!
I remember when the 2nd one came out or something, they gave out these free bracelets with a scent cardboard on them..I think I still have those bracelets. And I actually bought Rock'n' Rio when it came out and I still have that free tote they gave out. but I haven't bought the other ones since.

I think they all smell around the same..but idc, works for me!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 31, 2010)

What the hell is the deal with Rockin Rio? I cannot get why people love this, I havent smelled it myself, but a lot of rave perfumes are awful.... please explain the hype for me


----------



## SweetCheeks (Apr 28, 2010)

What does Island Kiss smell like? I have Sunset Heat and love it.


----------

